
Ask HN: Mobile Business Without an App? - dheush
Apple’s 30% platform fee seriously impacts the unit economics of any media&#x2F;content play. I’m considering a new mobile content business and am considering if it’s possible&#x2F;viable&#x2F;sustainable to create a mobile-first startup without having an app on either iOS or Android. If assuming all primary app features are possible through the browser can I create a better business in the long run without an app?
======
jaredwiener
I've tried this route both with my day job and a side project, and i am
consistently blown away by the premium users put on "a real app" \--
ostensibly just an icon they can put on their home screen. (Safari's "Add to
home screen" feature doesn't count.)

Even my gf told me she would use my webapp way more if it were "an [iOS] app."

~~~
hygget
This is my broad gut feel too, I can’t really explain or understand the user
premium here, but sense it has to do with immediacy and availability of the
service ie feels more like a product than accessing a website.

------
warcher
Not really, although there is a proven model for apps that don't bill through
the respective stores. Netflix and Spotify don't share their revenue with the
platform providers.

But I think you probably need an app in the store(s) long term, even if it's a
wrapped web app.

~~~
jetti
Spotify does share their revenue with Apple if the person signs up for Spotify
using the app. That was one of the points that Spotify had against Apple when
Spotify filed a complaint against Apple to the European Commission. I would
assume that Netflix would have to share the revenue of individuals who sign up
using the iOS app too.

------
scarface74
One piece of advice: if you want to make payments easy on mobile, support the
W3C Payment Request API.

------
QueensGambit
Ultimately, it is up to your users - if they want to use the app or PWA
website. You shouldn't be forcing them to change their behavior. Or, your
engagement will suffer.

~~~
hygget
That’s fair, but taking Apple’s fee, you could offer engagement that leads to
30% lower revenue and it would still be better for the business no?

------
PaulHoule
Possibly.

